# Heaven Scent Paws in MO



## amjrchamberlain

Does anyone know anything about them (positive or negative - if negative, please pm any info)?

I'm interested in knowing more about them before moving forward and expressing an interest in puppy raising (and/or donating) for them. They require a 3 week course for the owners to learn how to handle their service dog - the fee is over $7K. Is this a normal fee range? 

Website is at: http://www.heavenscentpaws.com/index.htm

TIA!


----------



## ILGHAUS

I found back on the donor page where Heaven Scent is a 501. Usually that info is upfront and so it took me awhile longer to find it. 

As to cost $7,000 may be in line, but that would have a lot to do with how far the dog's training is and what tasks they are taught. 

I am waiting word back from a SD contact in MO to see if she has heard of them.


----------



## amjrchamberlain

Thanks for helping me out!!


----------



## ILGHAUS

They state:


> Quote: We specialize in Diabetic Alert and Seizure Alert/Response Service Dogs.


Which is a whole other topic in inself

and



> Quote:The 3 Week Class Program Service Dogs are raised and "trained" by our organization to approximately 12 months. There will be occasions where the dogs might be younger or older, but 12 months is typical. While these dogs have been taught acceptable public behaviors, and well started on scent discrimination training, they will need daily reinforcement of these tasks, skills, and behaviors as they finish maturing into adult dogs


Sounds like the dogs are still in-training when turned over to the new owners. 


I do find something I've never seen before on their website --
Page Link 

Most of the "training staff" listed are young children! 

I see some other points on their website but anyone interested can read these for themselves.


Doing some other research I found a facility in PA that says they put in about $20,000 training into their dogs and charge their clients only $900. and that they will help with fundraising.


----------



## ridinfree

Hi Angela,

We have a service dog from Heaven Scent Paws and she is amazing at her job. She alerts to my childs lows before we know. It was a hard training program but isn't everything that is worthwhile. We are thrilled with the obediance and alerting we could not have hoped for more. That is wonderful news that you may be puppy raising for them. Their dogs are very sweet. They have different trainers for different tasks. One of the trainers that we loved happened to be one of her daughters. She is older (college age). She is amazing with the dogs, if we had an issue she always had a fix that worked. I think the pictures on the website are quite old. There are other trainers as well that are not related. The program that we went to was the 3 week program NOT the fully trained program as the wait was way too long for us. Our service dog was 99% obediance trained and in the beginning phase of scent training. We had and still have to keep up with the training. She is now in her game, but it is aot of work and it is not for everyone. You have to be REALLY COMITTED to making this work. I would even say that this is a family decision and that all parties should discuss it before jumping in.

The fee that they ask to be raised includes many things (ex. hotel stay, dog, leashes, collars, toys, beds, grooming combs, etc...and not to forget all the training put into fido.

We do have 24/7 access to the trainers via phone & email. Thou I haven't needed 24/7 service yet. I hope I never will. If I need them I shoot them an email and I usually get a response within 24 hours unless they are getting ready for the next class it might be an extra day before getting an answer, but if it was an emergency I could just call them.

Have fun with the pups )


----------



## amjrchamberlain

ridinfree, 

Thanks for the information.

TJ - I noticed the same thing on the website. I was a bit shocked when I saw that Alice was such a young girl (her daughter?) because I had spoke to her (Alice) on the phone and thought she sounded young - (20ish) but not THAT young. I emailed them and have not received a response back - it's been 5 days. That's a bit weird to me- since I was told on the phone that they would be emailing me information about puppy raising (contract, etc) and that they really need puppy raisers. I've also noticed on a local classified website that they have 8 dogs listed for FREE, most of them are also listed on their "in Training" page. They also have a listing for Obedience Training (shouldn't they be busy enough?).


----------



## ILGHAUS

OK, it seems the red flags going off for some of us were on target.

The AG of ths State of MO is bringing charges against this organization.



************************************************
Missouri Attorney General Website 


Attorney General's News Release
June 10, 2008

*Nixon lawsuit against St. Elizabeth dog trainer alleges that diabetic alert service dogs were not properly trained*

Jefferson City, Mo. - Attorney General Jay Nixon is suing a Miller County business and its owner who took thousands of dollars in payment from consumers to train service dogs, many of which did not perform the service for which they were trained. Nixon says Heaven Scent Paws of St. Elizabeth, and its owner Michelle Reinkemeyer, failed to refund those consumers' payments. The lawsuit filed Monday in Cole County Circuit Court seeks an injunction, consumer restitution, penalties and court costs. 

According to Nixon, Heaven Scent Paws (HSP) advertises and offers a three-week training program in Cole County for diabetics to obtain diabetic alert service dogs. Acceptance into the defendants' training program was conditional on the participant raising a minimum of $6,000, which was to be turned over to HSP before the start of the three-week program. Once the $6,000 payment was made, HSP required participants to sign a contract which governs the terms of their participation in the program. 

Nixon's office received numerous complaints from consumers, alleging that HSP: 

Misrepresented that their trained dogs could alert diabetics for hypoglycemia (low blood sugar) or hyperglycemia (high blood sugar), when some HSP-trained dogs could not;

Misrepresented that HSP-trained dogs are service dogs, when some of those dogs lack the temperament to act as service dogs;

Required participants to sign contracts (after paying $6,000) which permits HSP to dismiss them from the program at any time for reasons that are vague and subject to unilateral interpretation by HSP, providing no recourse for the dismissed participant to challenge their dismissal or recover their money; 

Required participants to sign contracts that permit HSP to remove a dog from possession of the participant at any time at HSP's discretion, with no recourse for the participant to challenge the removal of the dog or recover the money donated to HSP; 

Required participants to sign contracts which provide that HSP retains ownership of the dogs provided to participants, even after completion of the program, but absolves HSP of any liability for the dogs, which they selected and trained, once the dogs go home with the participants; and 

Falsely claiming to participants who complete the training that they have completed the course of training and testing as set forth by the International Association of Assistance Dog Partners (IAADP), when the IAADP does not have a program for diabetic alert dogs, its standards are not meant to certify assistance dog teams, and that the IAADP has demanded that HSP remove any mention of the organization from its graduation certificates. 

Nixon's lawsuit is seeking an injunction to stop the defendants from violating state consumer protection laws. The Attorney General is also requesting that the court order HSP to pay full restitution to all participants who suffered financial loss due to the defendants' unlawful conduct, appropriate civil penalties and all costs in the investigation and prosecution of the case.


----------



## ILGHAUS

The problems with this organization are continuing.

Complaints logged by the MO Attorney General's Office


----------



## AbbyK9

> Originally Posted By: ILGHAUSThe problems with this organization are continuing.
> Complaints logged by the MO Attorney General's Office


Those are the complaints that started the MO Attorney General going after them, right? Or are they entirely new ones?


----------



## ILGHAUS

I have no idea which ones or if all were in before the AG started investigating, but the last one listed was just days before the statement of intent was published. I'm going to assume that at least the last few are new after the investigation began as these things usually move pretty slowly while the AG's office investigates and prepares. For awhile there was only one person's complaint being spoken of on SD forums and several blogs. So the fact that there were others out there changed some viewpoints of some of the people following the story. Sounds like this is going to be a big story to follow. 

One point of concern of some following this is that the dogs are trained by the "family" and in 2006 and 2007 they had placed 48 dogs each year with 50 "in training" for 2008. That is a lot of dogs to work with. 

Link to newspaper article


----------



## ILGHAUS

June 10, 2008
*Missouri attorney general sues provider of service dogs*
By JASON NOBLE
The Kansas City Star

Heaven Scent Paws, based in St. Elizabeth, Mo., provides service dogs and training sessions to teach them to recognize diabetic episodes.

But according to a lawsuit filed Monday by Missouri Attorney General Jay Nixon’s office, the nonprofit organization has provided unsuitable dogs, failed to adequately train them, and created an unfair payment structure.

“We’ve heard from families across the country who paid thousands of dollars to this Missouri business to have a trained dog to help their diabetic children,” said Scott Holste, a spokesman for the attorney general’s office. “Heaven Scent Paws took advantage of those families.”

An attorney for Heaven Scent Paws, David Bandre, said any problems with dogs trained by the business rested with the families who purchased them.

“There’s a big difference between people who don’t like the results they get as a result of their own actions and being able to place blame on a company,” Bandre said.

The lawsuit seeks an injunction to force compliance with consumer- protection laws, plus restitution payments and civil penalties.

It names several families that filed complaints after contracting with Heaven Scent Paws to receive and train a dog that could accompany diabetic children and notify caregivers of high or low blood sugar episodes.

One family reported that its dog, Eggo, had never alerted family members of a possible diabetic episode and has exhibited fear, aggression and “the capacity to bite if cornered.”

According to the suit, an expert determined that Eggo and other dogs were not properly trained in scent detection and not temperamentally fit to be service dogs.

Dogs can be trained to detect hypoglycemia, or low blood sugar, although “it takes quite a bit of effort,” said Ed Eames, president of the International Association of Assistance Dog Partners, an advocacy group for owners of service dogs.

The suit also alleges that Heaven Scent Paws inappropriately cites the association on its documentation to legitimize its services.

To receive a dog, families were required to give Heaven Scent Paws at least $6,000 and complete a three-week training session with their dogs in Jefferson City.

After the money was paid, the suit alleges, Heaven Scent Paws would require families to sign a contract allowing the organization to dismiss them from training without a refund. The contract also stipulated that Heaven Scent Paws retained ownership of dogs for a year after families took possession of them.

Complaints have come from families in several states, including California, Texas and Virginia, Holste said. No Missouri families have lodged complaints.

As of Tuesday, Heaven Scent Paws’ Web site still operated, and showed sold-out training sessions scheduled for July, October and January.

To reach Jason Noble, call 573-634-3565 or send e-mail to [email protected].

Newspaper Link


----------



## ILGHAUS

A website set up by a 12 year old about his brother with info about fundraising for a SD from Heaven Scent Paws. This family is one that made a complaint to the MO Attorney General. 

Link to site 


And on the other side is this press release from yesterday:

Press Release
06/11/08 

Heaven Scent Paws, Inc. vehemently denies the allegations of the Missouri Attorney General's Office, and is committed to fighting the harmful and false allegations that have been made against us. 

The claims that have led to the lawsuit come from the complaints of a few unreasonable and disgruntled families, and it is unfortunate that the many satisfied HSP partners are overlooked by the Attorney General when evaluating these baseless complaints. 

We will continue to provide service to those in need of help with their diabetic children and families, and are confident that the legal system will work for us and exonerate Heaven Scent Paws from these baseless charges.


----------



## AbbyK9

My misunderstanding.









I was under the impression you linked them as new complaints, but now I realize they're the complaints linked in the original press release.


----------



## AbbyK9

Here's a story about the Rinkel family (the family whose son fund-raised with the Lemonade Stand) who are suing Heaven Scent Paws -

http://www.9news.com/news/article.aspx?storyid=93467&catid=188



> Quote:*Family says service dog didn't serve*
> by: TaRhonda Thomas
> 
> AURORA – When 10-year-old Jason Rinkel met his service dog, Jedi, he thought it was a dream come true. But then he says the dog bit him.
> 
> "That was the final straw," said Jason's mom Marisa.
> 
> The family had been saving for months to purchase the dog. Jason's brother Mark set up a lemonade stand that made international headlines and helped raise $17,000 to purchase the dog from "Heaven Scent Paws," a business based in St. Elizabeth, Missouri.
> 
> The business requires purchasers to pay a minimum of $6,000 to be connected with a service dog.
> 
> "I didn't have the expertise to find a dog that had this gift," said Marisa. "I let them choose a dog for us, hoping they'd choose one who knew how (to detect low blood sugar levels)."
> 
> That skill is valuable because the dog can awake a person who's asleep when their blood sugar levels drop. In Jason's case, the dog could also alert his parents.
> 
> In home video dated Feb. 28, Jedi sits by the couch as Jason's mom checks his blood sugar level, showing that it's unusually low. The dog did nothing.
> 
> Citing complaints from other customers of Heaven Scent Paws, the Missouri Attorney General's office has filed charges against the business alleging that it "took thousands of dollars in payment from consumers to train service dogs, many of whom did not perform."
> 
> A spokesperson for the attorney general's office adds that dogs like Jedi lacked the temperament to become service dogs.
> 
> "We're asking the court to issue restitutions to the consumers who were harmed by this misrepresentation," said spokesperson Scott Holste.
> 
> The Rinkels have since returned Jedi.
> 
> A family in Washington heard about their ordeal and gave them another service dog, which the Rinkels are in the process of training with the help of a professional trainer.
> 
> An attorney for Heaven Scent Paws and its owner Michelle Reinkemeyer, who is also being sued, denied the allegations.
> 
> "The contract informs them that when the dog comes home… the dog will not be fully trained," said Dave Bandre. "If these folks want to say, 'Well, we didn't know that,' they signed a contract that says it."
> 
> Bandre adds that he doesn't think the families are entitled to a refund.
> 
> The Rinkels, however, continue to fight for one.
> 
> "My parents are always telling me to turn off the lights and save electricity," said Mark Rinkel. "I feel like I flushed $17,000 down the toilet."


----------



## 3K9Mom

> Quote:
> The contract informs them that when the dog comes home… the dog will not be fully trained," said Dave Bandre. "If these folks want to say, 'Well, we didn't know that,' they signed a contract that says it."


I'm a serious dog person, and I don't know what the heck "not fully trained" means. You have to be pretty sophisticated to be able to ask the right questions to get a specific answer. Does "not fully trained" mean the dog alerts and would easily pass CGC but doesn't walk in a perfect heel and would likely be anxious on an aircraft? Or does "not fully trained" mean the dog doesn't alert consistently and couldn't pass a CGC, much less a public access test? 

Some of us here could get to that answer (assuming we were being given truthful answers), but others even here on this forum wouldn't know that these lines of distinction are so incredibly important. 

Part of training a service dog, to me, is training the potential handler on what will be expected after the hand-off. 

I was skeptical because I know how much work my self-trained alert dog has required (and how much it has cost me in time, training classes, and private lessons). But all I know is my experience. I am no expert on "professionally" trained dogs, except those I know personally and the CCI trainers I know. 

This is truly unfortunate. Those poor families.


----------



## Brightelf

A minimum of $6,000 to be connected with a "not fully trained" pet?


----------



## ILGHAUS

*For people really interested in this topic -- read for yourself

Circuit Court of Cole County, MO
Filed June 9, 2008*
23 pages 

<span style="color: #FF0000">*Attorney General Nixon vrs. Heaven Scent Paws and Michelle Reinkemeyer*</span>

Legal Document Link


----------



## ILGHAUS

What an eye opener.

Contracts not given to people until after $6,000. deposit made

Individual could lose their dog and all money given to date because:
* they were more than 15 min. late to a class
* were disrespecful
* people in class talking amongst themselves


Charges include:
* Incorrect & misleading info given on the website
** Trainers include young teens who are working with dogs meant for disabled toddlers and young children*
* Info given to participants (and printed on certificates) show that this organization is approved by IAADP -- which is incorrect. 
* Dogs are not alerting at all or very infrequently (there is a tape of one such dog stretched and sleeping while handler is having multiple seizures)
* Dogs are being evaluated by professional trainers, vets, etc. and the reports coming back that not only do they not alert but that their temperaments are not suitable for working as a SD.

Heaven Scent Paws is not registered with the State of MO as a charitable organization nor have the legal standing to solicit for funds.

Donations are possibly being used for personal use.

Numerous Unfair Practices violations


----------



## ILGHAUS

*Sniffing Up A Training Scam*
ST. ELIZABETH - A dog-training scam in Miller County, Missouri is upsetting people across the country. 

Heaven Scent Paws sold dogs for $6,000 allegedly trained to sense the sugar level in people with diabetes. 

"This is a a dog that will alert them if the person has diabetes, experiences low blood sugar or high blood sugar. These families are finding out that's not the case," said Attorney General spokesman Scott Holste.

Families claim their dogs were never trained properly.

"We want to make sure customers get restitution, we also want to make sure any kind of improper and decepetive activity is stopped," said Holste. 

Attorney General Jay Nixon stepped in, suing the business. On the other hand, lawyer David Bandre believes the case should be dropped, and the families shouldn't get their money back. He says training a dog doesn't guarantee it'll become a perfect dog. Bandre has represented the farm since its origin, but says he has never visited the site.

"Different dogs alert in different ways," said Bandre. "That's like saying Ford Motor Company ought to be liable for every accident caused by their vehicle, even if you are going 160 miles on gravel."

Settling out of court is not an option for Bandre, and dog owners are running out of options to get their money back.

"They're not getting what they paid for and they are not getting refunded," said Holste.

If that's the case, the dog trainer might be in the dog house.

Reported by: Michael Brannen
Edited by: Jena Pike

Published: Tuesday, June 10, 2008 at 5:38 PM
Last Updated: Tuesday, June 10, 2008 at 10:17 PM

KOMU News 



> Quote:Bandre has represented the farm since its origin, but says he has never visited the site.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

> Originally Posted By: ILGHAUSIndividual could lose their dog and all money given to date because:
> * they were more than 15 min. late to a class
> * were disrespecful
> * people in class talking amongst themselves


And then, presumably, they'd sell the dog to someone else for $6000.


----------



## ILGHAUS

If anyone has any info (not he said/ she said type of things) but links to documents etc. I think we would all like to see them -- for either side. 

Even disregarding the quality of the dogs, I would say this organization is in big trouble with the State of MO (not reg. as a nonprofit nor permission given to solicit donations, the IRS (noncompliance of 501 laws), and possibly even IAADP for using their name without permission.


----------



## amjrchamberlain

TJ - Thank you so much for the running posting of all this info! 

I hadn't checked this for awhile and was thinking of posting to let everyone know that she had contacted me once but had not replied to any of my following emails. I had pretty much written her off and it's good that I did so! This is really interesting and looks like it is going to be a *really* big deal. I'm surprised that our local news hasn't run a spot on it. Maybe they don't know? 

Ang


----------



## ridinfree

We have a service dog (german shepard) from Heaven Scent Paws and we have no problems. Her obediance is awesome and her alerting is always right on target. I don't believe the case is as black and white as what is portrayed. I found a site where the same clients that filed a suit also praised the company both during and after class. In our class all the dogs that graduated were alerting. I also have proof that the company is registered as a 501 (c) 3 non profit organization as I have the letter from the IRS. (I needed it when we were doing our fundraising). The site I found is http://www.diabeticservicedog.com


----------



## ridinfree

I am trying to post a picture of our dog under our login name like you guys, but I am not to savvy at this. Does anyone know how to do it?


----------



## amjrchamberlain

Sure.







Just go to the little menu above that says "My Stuff" then click on "My Profile" scroll to the bottom and it has a place for you to change your avatar. I think you will need to have the picture posted at a place like "Photobucket" and then just insert the URL to the picture. 

Best Wishes and Thank you for sharing!


----------



## AbbyK9

Excuse me for being a skeptic, but ...



> Quote:I found a site where the same clients that filed a suit also praised the company both during and after class. (...) The site I found is http://www.diabeticservicedog.com


In the spirit of remaining transparent and providing information, it should probably be mentioned that the site linked was only just created on May 6, 2008. The site is set up with private registration, so there's no way of telling who registered it or set it up, and how they are affiliated with HSP.

One has to wonder what the site's purpose is, considering there is no content on the site except a glowing review of HSP which states that they are a 501 (c)(3) company and a member of the IAADP; and a page that contains what appear to be confidential email messages from people who have HSP dogs. 

Of course, then one has to wonder whether those emails are authentic, and if they are, where they came from? Obviously, any kind of reputable organization would not post confidential emails from clients on a third party website to defend themselves in a law suit... so one has to wonder, if they are authentic, how they came to be on that site and who is running that site.


----------



## 3K9Mom

There is a link to Heaven Scent Paws online fundraising, which has a goal of $12,000. But this doesn't say anything about what these funds are to be used for. Nothing. 

I'm a skeptic. But what is this goal? To support a service dog program, $12K is a drop in the bucket. So why such a low goal? 

I hate to say it, because everyone has the absolute right to be innocent until the evidence is in and ruled upon. But my first impression is that this feels like a fundraiser for legal fees, which, I realize, a not-for-profit has the right to defend itself. But it should be upfront about what it's doing. 

Everything about that website is a little too fuzzy for my taste.


----------



## ILGHAUS

> Quote: I also have proof that the company is registered as a 501 (c) 3 non profit organization as I have the letter from the IRS. (I needed it when we were doing our fundraising).


The Organization was in good standing at one time with the IRS. Since then and there is no doubt on this point they are in violation of compliance. 
1) They have let their registration as a Non-Profit with the State of MO lapse.
2) They have not filled out the required forms / and since their lapse as a Non-Profit they do not have the required solicitation documentation. 

These facts are in no way related to if they have trained good dogs or not. The fact is if the charges brought against them by the Attorney General's Office are true, they have mislead people and they have violated State law. 

Also: They have claimed on their website (charges have been made against them on this fact) that they are following the guidelines of the IADDP (International Association of Assistance Dog Partners) concerning seizure alert dogs. The IADDP denies this and has ordered that their logo is removed from the website and all documentation. This logo was even being put on the student's graduation certs. without permission of the IADDP.

Quote from Attorney Gerneral's website, June 10, 2008:
_"Falsely claiming to participants who complete the training that they have completed the course of training and testing as set forth by the International Association of Assistance Dog Partners (IAADP), when the IAADP does not have a program for diabetic alert dogs, its standards are not meant to certify assistance dog teams, and that the IAADP has demanded that HSP remove any mention of the organization from its graduation certificates." _

*There is a big difference between being <u>a member of </u>IADDP (you fill out an application and pay your dues) and of your program being <u>approved by</u> IADDP. *


----------



## ridinfree

ILGHAUS said:


> Quote: I also have proof that the company is registered as a 501 (c) 3 non profit organization as I have the letter from the IRS. (I needed it when we were doing our fundraising).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILGHAUS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote: The Organization was in good standing at one time with the IRS. Since then and there is no doubt on this point they are in violation of compliance.
> 1) They have let their registration as a Non-Profit with the State of MO lapse.
> 2) They have not filled out the required forms / and since their lapse as a Non-Profit they do not have the required solicitation documentation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The 501 (c) 3 documention that I have was effective 2004 and it the reinstatement date is 2009.
> 
> As far as the IAADP stuff I am not to sure. I do know that they are members.
> 
> Angela, Thank you for the info for the avatar. I will work on it today.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## AbbyK9

> Quote:Quote from Attorney Gerneral's website, June 10, 2008:
> "Falsely claiming to participants who complete the training that they have completed the course of training and testing as set forth by the International Association of Assistance Dog Partners (IAADP), when the IAADP does not have a program for diabetic alert dogs, its standards are not meant to certify assistance dog teams, and that the IAADP has demanded that HSP remove any mention of the organization from its graduation certificates."


I figured it would be helpful to get things from the "horse's mouth", as it were, so I emailed the IAADP to see whether they had, in fact, asked them to remove mention of the IAADP from their certificates. They informed me that, because the case is going to court, they cannot comment, which, I assume, means that they are part of the case.


----------



## ILGHAUS

The following information may be found by going to the website link. 



> Quote:*Register as a charity *
> 
> Missouri Charitable Solicitation Law requires nonprofits to register with the Missouri Attorney General’s Office. No charitable organization can solicit funds or employ a professional fundraiser to solicit funds in Missouri, for any charitable purpose unless it, and each professional fundraiser employed by it, have filed all registrations and reports required by sections 407.450 to 407.478 RSMo. Some charities exempt from this provision include religious organizations and educational institutions. Organizations that must register are required to file annual reports with the Attorney General's Office and, on request, disclose how much of the solicited money is spent on fund-raising costs. The Attorney General's Office is given investigative and enforcement power over charitable organizations that illegally solicit donations. For more information, contact the Missouri Attorney General’s Office at (573) 751-3321.



Link 
**************************************************

*"Missouri Charitable Solicitation Law requires nonprofits to register with the Missouri Attorney General’s Office."*

The MO Attorney General's Office says that Heaven Scent Paws is not registered.


*"The Attorney General's Office is given investigative and enforcement power over charitable organizations that illegally solicit donations."*

The MO State Attorney General's Office have broght charges against Heaven Scent Paws on this and other items.


----------



## 3K9Mom

http://www.truebluegirl.com/hsp/fundraising.php
http://www.venturacountystar.com/news/2008/jun/08/service-dogs-can-detect-diabetics-in-danger/

Fundraiser June 28. 

Still in business. Still taking PWD's money.


----------



## ridinfree

I'm comfused...dosen't take much.lol.

seriously thou, if they are registered with the IRS as a 501 (c) 3, dosen't that cover the company? They have always done business in MO and the letter is addressed to HSP with their MO address???


----------



## ILGHAUS

Basic Steps to become a Non-Profit (Some states may vary in a minor way)

1. File application and pay a fee to the Secretary of State
I happen to know that in the State of MO the fee is $25. and the application can be completed in about 5 min. while here in FL we must submit a document (Articles of Incorporation) which includes the names of our Board of Directors and the office they hold, our purpose, and how we will disburse any assests if we disburse. A Non-Profit must renew with their State once each year.

--- This is the bare basics but to do any type of activities there are certain other steps that need to be completed as a Non-Profit ---

2. Apply for an EIN#

3. If your organization is going to ask for donations money and/or supplies you must apply for a Solicitation Permit. 
Here is FL a Solicitation approval is $10 and a Financial Statement submitted -- this must be done each year. 

-----This is the point that many Non-Profits stop --- It is not required to apply with the IRS for a 501(c)(3) tax status

If a Non-Profit wishes to go to 501 status a form along with certain documents (Documentation from the State in which the corporation filed must be submitted) and a fee are sent to a specific dept. of the IRS.

At this point the IRS may request additional information or clarification.

The IRS decides if a corporation is eliglibe for 501 status and then which type. If approved a temp. Letter of Determination is sent to the corporation. This is good for five years at which time the IRS reviews the corporation through various documents and either rules the corporation is in compliance or not. Some corporations will receive a noncompliant decision and their status may be changed from one type of 501 to another or have their tax status removed.

In these five years, a corporation must follow certain rules such as filing with their State as a Non-Profit each year, submit financial statements, and also beginning this year file with the IRS each year no matter how little assets that they may have. If a corporation allows their Non-Profit rating to lapse with their state, if they solicit for donations without the proper authority, or if they do not file with the IRS then they are not in compliance. 

You must remember that being a Non-Profit (through the State) is not the same as being a 501(c)(3) which is through the IRS. 

So in answer to your question about _"if they are registered with the IRS as a 501 (c) 3, dosen't that cover the company? They have always done business in MO and the letter is addressed to HSP with their MO address??? "_ It just means that they were in compliance on all points for their temp. Letter of Determination but may not be so in 2009 when they are up for a review -- _or before that if the State of MO proves the charges against them_.


----------



## ILGHAUS

Missouri Attorney General Jay Nixon
Website as on June 22, 2008

Complaints found: 16
Complaints resolved successfully: 0

*Complaint Category Date Filed *

Pets, Livestock and Agricultural Products Jun 12, 2008 
Pets, Livestock and Agricultural Products Jun 10, 2008 
Miscellaneous Goods and Services Jun 2, 2008 
Pets, Livestock and Agricultural Products May 26, 2008 
Pets, Livestock and Agricultural Products Apr 18, 2008 
Pets, Livestock and Agricultural Products Apr 14, 2008 
Pets, Livestock and Agricultural Products Apr 8, 2008 
Miscellaneous Goods and Services Apr 7, 2008 
Pets, Livestock and Agricultural Products Apr 5, 2008 
Miscellaneous Goods and Services Mar 27, 2008 
Miscellaneous Goods and Services Mar 24, 2008 
Miscellaneous Goods and Services Mar 19, 2008 
Pets, Livestock and Agricultural Products Mar 15, 2008 
Pets, Livestock and Agricultural Products Mar 10, 2008 
Pets, Livestock and Agricultural Products Oct 9, 2007 
Pets, Livestock and Agricultural Products Aug 7, 2007


----------



## tamhome

HSP is NOT an organization you want to do ANY business with... puppy raising included.... take it from someone who has been there... BEWARE !!!!


----------



## ridinfree

May I ask what happened with puppy raising?


----------



## ILGHAUS

According to their website their next class will be in a couple of weeks.

July 13th, 2008 - August 2nd, 2008 - FULL

Perhaps they just haven't made changes on site yet. I can't believe that all is business as usual with them. I'm sure there will be a lot of people watching this class -- if it even happens.


----------



## lemonade

3K9Mom had a very interesting question about fully trained verses in training. There was some discussion about whether or not the dog could heel properly or get anxious on an airplane and where the line of distinction lies between a SD trained and SD in training. 

I was thinking that a trained dog would have to meet the Federal definition of a service dog which is that it is individually trained to mitigate a disability. If it doesn't have the training for the medical part how can it be considered a trained SD according to the law?


----------



## ILGHAUS

You are so right. Before the trained task it is nothing but a well mannered and highly obedient dog (or it should be). The trained task is what sets the dog apart from SDIT to SD. And it must be remembered that a dog is only a SD when it is being handled by the PWD or a trainer who is actively working with the dog such as when training a new additional task.

If the claims against this facility are true, and at this time I will not openly say what I believe, then this organization was charging horribly hugh amounts for partially trained dogs that in some cases would not even make safe compaion pet dogs.


----------



## lemonade

QUOTE: An attorney for Heaven Scent Paws, David Bandre, said *any problems with dogs trained by the business rested with the families* who purchased them.

“There’s a big difference between people who don’t like the results they get *as a result of their own actions* and being able to place blame on a company,” Bandre said.

The lawsuit seeks an injunction to force compliance with consumer- protection laws, plus restitution payments and civil penalties.

It names several families that filed complaints after contracting with Heaven Scent Paws to receive and train a dog that could accompany diabetic children and notify caregivers of high or low blood sugar episodes.

One family reported that its dog, Eggo, had never alerted family members of a possible diabetic episode and has exhibited fear, aggression and “the capacity to bite if cornered.”

According to the suit, an expert determined that Eggo and other dogs were not properly trained in scent detection and not temperamentally fit to be service dogs.



My comment:
It's interesting that the lawyer isn't defending the quality of the dogs, he just says the problems with the dogs are due to the actions of the families. Is this an admission by their lawyer that there definitely were problems with the dogs? It's also interesting to note that an expert determined the dogs didn't have proper training for the medical part (which qualifies it as a service dog according to Federal law) and that the dogs were not temperamentally fit to be a service dog. 

Does this mean that the dogs didn't have proper medical training, and by their behavior issues should never have been chosen for SD work and that this is the fault of the families????

Does anyone have anything to share on the difficulties of handing over a SD to it's PWD? There were 16 complaints. Could there possibly be that many issues where the families are messing up the dogs?


----------



## ILGHAUS

Hard to believe that whoever approved the families was that far off so many times in such a short time. Looks like the organization needed to be looking into some of their in-house staff and their decision ability. 

It would only be good business sense to take into account that these were people who in all probability were not experienced in dog training and would need a dog that was rock solid in its foundation work. 

A point that I don't understand is why take a dog that shows no appitude to be a working dog and put $17,000. - $26,000. (this is what their president claimed it cost the organization) into its training to just get to the stage where the dog walks nice on a leash and knows sit, down, and come? Would it not be better to work with a dog that had the ability to learn these baisc commands in say in a month or so. I've seen dogs go through a 6 to 8 week basic obedience class for $80. and learn these things. And these dogs were being trained by people without any prior training experience. 

I know I keep going back to the business side but so much doesn't make any sense.


----------



## ILGHAUS

Finally we are receiving some updates from the elert eyes of the team at Service Dog Central (Website and Forum for the SD community) 

I also had been in communication for awhile with several families who had gone through the ups and downs of getting dogs from this organization and hope that they now are able to contact me and talk some more. 

Legal proceedings are now going forward against Heaven Scent Paws. 

Denver and the West
Service-dog fiasco stirs family to act
A teen who felt cheated after fundraising to help his brother starts a charity.
By Felisa Cardona 
The Denver Post
LINK 

_By selling his secret recipe of regular and sugar-free lemonade, 13-year-old Mark Rinkel raised enough money to get a service dog to help his little brother Jason cope with Type 1 diabetes. 

But Mark says the dog he worked so hard to get did not detect serious changes in his brother's blood sugar, as was promised, and the dog also bit Jason's hand when he tried to pet him._ ...

_Now the Missouri attorney general has filed a lawsuit against Heaven Scent Paws after receiving 28 complaints from consumers, including one from Mark Rinkel, who say they were scammed. _ ...

_The Rinkels took Jedi to seven experts who told them he was an ineffective service dog and that he was prone to bite people when scared. _ ...

_The lawsuit filed by the attorney general says Heaven Scent Paws took thousands of dollars from consumers who purchased dogs that did not perform as promised and refused to return customers' money. 

It also says Heaven Scent Paws misrepresented that its trained dogs could alert diabetics for low and high blood sugar when some of the dogs could not. 

A hearing to set a trial date is scheduled Jan. 22._ ...


----------



## ILGHAUS

In another thread I had someone say that by reading what I posted they were not able to tell my stand on that topic. I don't think there is that doubt on this one. My warm thoughts are going out to the families involved in this situation. 

Marisa, I am praying for a just and fair decision to be made by the court. Give my best to your family.


----------



## ILGHAUS

Quote from the comment section following the above article in the Denver Post:



> Quote: Our family is the subject of this article. I'm sure it is hard for some to understand why we decided to get a service dog when we could just feed our son a healthy diet or check his blood sugar more often. Type 1 diabetes is an auto-immune disease. Type 2 stems from lack of a proper diet, lack of exercise, and/or a slowing down of insulin production as the body ages. My son has type 1. Besides food, growth hormones, stress, and excitement, there are a host of other factors effect blood sugar. A typical dinner at our home is salmon and steamed broccoli. Please don't assume that blood sugar problems are the result of a poor diet as this is not the case. ... My son experiences rapid blood sugar changes and hypoglycemic unawareness. It is theorized that the unawareness is caused by the auto-immune disease attacking the alert cells in addition to the insulin producing cells. We test an average of 10 times a day. Our service dog, Red, warns us BEFORE there is a problem. When the dog signals, we get out the glucometer. Because we have been able to stop a dropping blood sugar before it became low our 3 month check up showed the risk of hypoglycemia was reduced to 1%. ... What kind of organization takes nearly $17,000 of your child's lemonade stand money, gives your sick child a service dog that bites and has absolutely no training and no ability to learn, and then after you return the dog tells you that you have received what was due?
> _Marisa R 12:10 AM on Tuesday Jan 13_


----------



## ILGHAUS

As was brought up in an earlier post by a member here -- the major requirement by law to be classified as a SD is that the dog has been trained a task to mitigate the handler's disability.

So the quote in this article is very interesting:

UPI.com 
Service dog company facing lawsuit LINK 

_Attorney David G. Bandre, who is representing the canine company, said his client was not responsible for some dogs' inability to recognize changes in their owner's blood-glucose levels._


************************************************

Without this ability to alert than these dogs are not SDs and so these families are in fact paying $6,000 and up for a pet. 

(The families must pay $6,000. to be considered in the program and then there is a request for further fundraising. Also there are requests for additional funding and donations via website, newspapers, and other sources.)


----------



## IliamnasQuest

So sad for those who bought dogs from them - it just seems like such a scam. HSP used the needs of others to make money (a considerable amount of money, no less) without any thought of what danger they could be putting people into. 

There's just no excuse. I hope they're held fully accountable.

Melanie and the gang in Alaska


----------



## AbbyK9

> Quote:I hope they're held fully accountable.


I second this. This whole situation really pisses me off.

I feel bad for Mark Rinkle and his family. The little boy raised $17,000, out of which $6,000 went for his brother's dog which turned out to be unsafe around people *and* not alerting, and the other $11,000 were donated to HSP to help others obtain service dogs. I wonder what the company did with that money?


----------



## IliamnasQuest

It would be good if they had to show a full accounting of every penny - and have it posted in public so that anyone who donated could check and see if their donation was listed. As sloppy as it appears they were, I wonder how their bookkeeping has been.

Melanie


----------



## middleofnowhere

"Required participants to sign contracts (after paying $6,000) which permits HSP to dismiss them from the program at any time for reasons that are vague and subject to unilateral interpretation by HSP, providing no recourse for the dismissed participant to challenge their dismissal or recover their money; 

Required participants to sign contracts that permit HSP to remove a dog from possession of the participant at any time at HSP's discretion, with no recourse for the participant to challenge the removal of the dog or recover the money donated to HSP; 

Required participants to sign contracts which provide that HSP retains ownership of the dogs provided to participants, even after completion of the program, but absolves HSP of any liability for the dogs, which they selected and trained, once the dogs go home with the participants; and "

This seemed pretty reasonable to me. Being 15 minutes late to a class when the class is probably an hour long is a big chunk of time late. I could see some folks just not fitting with the program at all. Remember there was one post here by someone with a very happy result from the dog they got.


----------



## AbbyK9

> Quote: Being 15 minutes late to a class when the class is probably an hour long is a big chunk of time late. I could see some folks just not fitting with the program at all.


That would be reasonable if the classes were local and people drove back and forth to them, like people do for Petsmart classes.

But that's not the kind of classes they are. People had to fly or drive to Missouri to spend a week there (it's three weeks now, according to their website), during which they spend each day training at the facility to bond with and get used to the service dog they were paired with on the second day of their stay.

Anyway, what kind of reputable organization requires you to sign a contract saying you won't get any money back AFTER you have paid them? Contracts should come BEFORE payment, and do, in any kind of legitimate business venture.


----------



## ILGHAUS

Since I first posted about the number of formal complaints with the AG the number has increased to *23*. The following is taken directly off of the MO State Attorney's website.
LINK 

Complaint Category Date Filed 
Pets, Livestock and Agricultural Products Sep 20, 2008 
Pets, Livestock and Agricultural Products Sep 17, 2008 
Pets, Livestock and Agricultural Products Sep 4, 2008 
Pets, Livestock and Agricultural Products Jul 13, 2008 
Pets, Livestock and Agricultural Products Jun 29, 2008 
Pets, Livestock and Agricultural Products Jun 27, 2008 
Pets, Livestock and Agricultural Products Jun 23, 2008 
Pets, Livestock and Agricultural Products Jun 12, 2008 
Pets, Livestock and Agricultural Products Jun 10, 2008 
Miscellaneous Goods and Services Jun 2, 2008 
Pets, Livestock and Agricultural Products May 26, 2008 
Pets, Livestock and Agricultural Products Apr 18, 2008 
Pets, Livestock and Agricultural Products Apr 14, 2008 
Pets, Livestock and Agricultural Products Apr 8, 2008 
Miscellaneous Goods and Services Apr 7, 2008 
Pets, Livestock and Agricultural Products Apr 5, 2008 
Miscellaneous Goods and Services Mar 27, 2008 
Miscellaneous Goods and Services Mar 24, 2008 
Miscellaneous Goods and Services Mar 19, 2008 
Pets, Livestock and Agricultural Products Mar 15, 2008 
Pets, Livestock and Agricultural Products Mar 10, 2008 
Pets, Livestock and Agricultural Products Oct 9, 2007 
Pets, Livestock and Agricultural Products Aug 7, 2007


----------



## ILGHAUS

I had one of the family members of one of the children just contact me and wished to let me know that several of the children have gone on to receive dogs from other agencies and they are working out fine. I was so happy to hear that at least this part is settled though the families are still out of the monies spent on HSP dogs.


----------



## lemonade

I know the family that was threatened to be sent home for being 15 minutes late. The family was having a medical emergency with low blood sugar. What service dog organization threatens to send a child home without their service dog for being late for a medical emergency? Especially when every single day Michele Reinkemeyer, the head of HSP was late.

I've heard that classes lasted for hours every single day, typically with a morning session, an afternoon session, AND an evening session. They would even call one young child's family to come and train starting at 9:00 at night (past the child's bedtime, but they had to attend or be sent home).

I've heard a rumor that the happy family has given their dog back to HSP. In the rumor I hear that the dog stopped alerting, supposedly because the dog can't go to school and isn't with the child enough. Does anyone know if a scent trained dog will stop working because they aren't getting enough time with their partner?


----------



## ladylaw203

> Originally Posted By: RADDI know the family that was threatened to be sent home for being 15 minutes late. The family was having a medical emergency with low blood sugar. What service dog organization threatens to send a child home without their service dog for being late for a medical emergency? Especially when every single day Michele Reinkemeyer, the head of HSP was late.


They obviously care for the almighty dollar and not the folks who they are supposed to be helping


----------



## lemonade

The love of money and a weird cult-like sense of power over people.


----------



## DianaM

What a disturbing thread. I hope this organization gets what's coming for them. 

I feel for all the affected families. I hope no one dies because of a service dog's lack of training...


----------



## amjrchamberlain

> Originally Posted By: DianaMI hope no one dies because of a service dog's lack of training...


I agree! And if someone were to have any medical issue because of an inadequately trained dog, I would hope that she would be held accountable!


----------



## AbbyK9

> Quote:And if someone were to have any medical issue because of an inadequately trained dog, I would hope that she would be held accountable!


These people from Heaven Scent Paws don't believe that they are responsible if their dogs don't alert or don't alert consistently. Their attorney already said,



> Quote:his client was not responsible for some dogs' inability to recognize changes in their owner's blood-glucose levels.


How in the heck can they not be responsible if the dogs don't alert? This is the ONLY thing they train their dogs for, to alert to blood glucose levels. It's what they DO. It's what their whole training program and organization is supposed to be about. 

But they don't think they're responsible if the dogs don't alert?


----------



## ILGHAUS

As I already mentioned before that some of these families have gone on to <u>other programs </u>and now have dogs that are alerting for their children.


----------



## ladylaw203

http://www.redorbit.com/news/oddities/5498/trainer_convicted_for_faulty_bomb_dogs/index.html# 

This guy went to prison for dogs that would not alert.......


----------



## lemonade

They haven't ruled out criminal charges yet. From what I hear, the AG is pursuing civil first in hopes of getting donors their money back. Remember OJ? He was tried in both the criminal and civil courts. That's what I'm hoping happens to this woman!


----------



## BJDimock

Wow, this thread is really disturbing to me. 
I put a lot of time and effort (and money) raising my guide dog pups.
The total cost of the finished guide dog is 20,000 to 25,000 dollars.
Fidelco asks their recipients for a donation that covers the cost of the dogs harness. ( Around 500 dollars. It is not required)
If the dog doesn't work well with the handler, then they are "refitted" with one that does. (Hey, not everyone gets along.)
Our program goes to the handlers enviroment, because that is where the dog will be working. Trainers spend up to 3 weeks there. If there is a problem after the 3 weeks are up, the trainer goes back to try and correct it. (My first dog is across the U.S.)
The whole "pay us a house downpayment but don't be late to class" mentality blows my mind.
Fidelco submits all their dogs to all levals of training, including airplanes, subways and buses.
I hope that this "organization" gets shut off.


----------



## dennynjessica

we know a lot of people that used them and had to return their not working dogs. now they all have wonderful dogs that they got as 4 month old pupps with a differant org, and they were all alerting within a week of starting their training. they are a year old now and doing great. works in progress, but alerting and learning their obediance for service work. i still can't believe that they are allowed to take people's money!


----------



## ILGHAUS

Time for some updates
All of the following information can be found by doing searches on 
the Missouri Court System Website

Case #08AC-CC00459 - STATE OF MISSOURI V HEAVEN SCENT PAWS ET AL

Judge Assigned: CALLAHAN, RICHARD G 
Date Filed: 06/09/2008 
Location: Cole Circuit 
Case Type: CC Injunction 
Disposition: Not Disposed 

HEAVEN SCENT PAWS, INC , Defendant 
R/A MICHELE REINKEMEYER
(Address removed)
SAINT ELIZABETH, MO 65075

BANDRE' , DAVID GEORGE , Attorney for Defendant 
108 ROUTE PP
ST. ELIZABETH, MO 65075

Attorney for Defendant:
BANDRE' HUNT & SNIDER LLC
ATTORNEYS AT LAW
227 MADISON STREET
JEFFERSON CITY, MO 65101
Business: (573) 635-2424 

*ISSUANCE*
Issued To: HEAVEN SCENT PAWS, INC 
Date Issued: 6/10/2008 
Document Issued: Summons Civil Case(To Dft/Res) 
Due Date: 07/10/2008 
Document ID: 08-SMCC-712 

06/09/2008 Docket Entry: Petition Filed - No Fees 
Text: Petition for Preliminary and Permanent Injunctions, Restitution, Civil Penalties and Other Court Orders, filed. 
Filing Party: FREILICH , STEWART M. 

06/10/2008 Docket Entry: Alias Summons Issued 
06/11/2008 Docket Entry: Member of Family Served 
06/19/2008 Docket Entry: Motion to Dismiss Filing Party: BANDRE' , DAVID GEORGE


----------



## ILGHAUS

*Some of the legal steps in the court process so far and as you can see the case hasn't even gone to court yet:*

07/14/2008 - Hearing Held 
Petitioner seeks leave to file First Amended Petition to which Respondent consents. Respondent given 20 days to file answer thereto. Respondent w/draws their pending Motion to Dismiss same being made moot by the filing of said First Amended Petition. Cause passed for review on Court's Law Day of 9-08-08 at 1:30 pm.RGC/rd 

09/08/2008 - Counsel Status Hearing Held 
Cause called. Plaintiff makes oral Motion to Compel discovery w/ consent of Defendants Motion to Compel granted. Defendants ordered to respond to Plaintiff's interrogatories and Requests for production of documents w/in 15 days, Cause continued to Nov. 7, 2008 for counsel status hearing at 1:30 pm.RGC/rd 

11/07/2008 - Hearing Continued/Rescheduled 
Case passed to 1-26-09 at 1:30 pm for status.RGC/rd 

01/26/2009 , 13:30:00 - Counsel Status Hearing 
Discovery ongoing. Cause passed to 4-13-09.RGC/rd 

04/13/09 , 05/11/2009 - Hearing Continued/Rescheduled 

05/11/2009 - Hearing Continued/Rescheduled 

06/22/2009 - Hearing Continued/Rescheduled 
Defendant by Attorney Bandre'. Cause passed to 7/28/09 at 1:30 p.m. for status. RGC/cc 

06/23/2009 Docket Entry: Counsel Status Hrng Scheduled 
Associated Events: 

07/28/2009 , 13:30:00 - Counsel Status Hearing 

Next hearing:
Judge Richard G Callahan
1:30 PM 
Counsel Status Hearing 
Location: Division 2 Courtroom Cole Circuit


----------



## ILGHAUS

Complaints on file with the AG Office against Heaven Scent Paws:

<u>Complaint Category -- Date Filed </u>


Pets, Livestock and Agricultural Products May 15, 2009 
Pets, Livestock and Agricultural Products Apr 9, 2009 
Pets, Livestock and Agricultural Products Apr 4, 2009 
Pets, Livestock and Agricultural Products Mar 27, 2009 
Pets, Livestock and Agricultural Products Feb 23, 2009 
Pets, Livestock and Agricultural Products Sep 20, 2008 
Pets, Livestock and Agricultural Products Sep 19, 2008 
Pets, Livestock and Agricultural Products Sep 17, 2008 
Pets, Livestock and Agricultural Products Sep 4, 2008 
Pets, Livestock and Agricultural Products Sep 4, 2008
Pets, Livestock and Agricultural Products Sep 4, 2008 
Pets, Livestock and Agricultural Products Jul 29, 2008 
Pets, Livestock and Agricultural Products Jul 13, 2008 
Pets, Livestock and Agricultural Products Jun 29, 2008 
Pets, Livestock and Agricultural Products Jun 28, 2008 
Pets, Livestock and Agricultural Products Jun 27, 2008 
Pets, Livestock and Agricultural Products Jun 23, 2008 
Pets, Livestock and Agricultural Products Jun 12, 2008 
Pets, Livestock and Agricultural Products Jun 10, 2008 
Miscellaneous Goods and Services Jun 2, 2008 
Pets, Livestock and Agricultural Products May 26, 2008 
Pets, Livestock and Agricultural Products Apr 18, 2008 
Pets, Livestock and Agricultural Products Apr 14, 2008 
Pets, Livestock and Agricultural Products Apr 8, 2008 
Miscellaneous Goods and Services Apr 7, 2008 
Pets, Livestock and Agricultural Products Apr 5, 2008 
Miscellaneous Goods and Services Mar 27, 2008 
Miscellaneous Goods and Services Mar 24, 2008 
Miscellaneous Goods and Services Mar 19, 2008 
Pets, Livestock and Agricultural Products Mar 15, 2008 
Pets, Livestock and Agricultural Products Mar 10, 2008 
Pets, Livestock and Agricultural Products Oct 9, 2007 
Pets, Livestock and Agricultural Products Aug 7, 2007


----------



## ILGHAUS

Lawsuit: Dogs don't work as diabetic helpers 
Tuesday, April 7, 2009
Newspaper Link 

Quotes:
Several North Texas families are entangled in a nationwide lawsuit against a Missouri company that's accused of scamming families out of thousands of dollars. 

The suit is aimed at Heaven Scent Paws, which provides sick patients with dogs that are supposed to sniff out problems. 
...
A college student, Obermeier took out a $6,000 loan to pay for Oliver. Heaven Scent Paws considers it a donation, not a purchase, which means no refunds. 
...
"We actually never got a dog from Heaven Scent Paws," said Kristi Brashier, who raised nearly $10,000 to get a service dog from the company for her diabetic teen, Katie Jane Brashier. 
...
But the attorney for Heaven Scent Paws claims it's not the dogs that have been the problem. Instead, the lawyer alleges that owners didn't successfully complete their training on how to handle the animals. 

"The claims that have led to the lawsuit come from the complaints of a few unreasonable and disgruntled families," the company said. 
...
In 2004 the company's owner, Michele Reinkemeyer, appeared on Good Morning America and defended the dogs that Heaven Scent Paws provides. "We train them much like we train dogs to sense drugs or track someone," she said at the time. 


Video 

________________________________-

*An aside here -- Ms. Reinkemeyer has claimed to be active in Search & Rescue and to train dogs for the whole team and to train K9s for Law Enforcement. *


*Last count of formal complaints with the AG was 33 but there have been more individuals saying they were also beginning the complaint process. *


----------



## Brightelf

TJ, you are wonderful for posting this and keeping us updated. Thank you so much for keeping on top of this. SD agencies tend to ride under such a good public opinion (usually rightfully so), but when disabled consumers may be be depending on dogs who possibly don't alert or do SD tasks, we need to be made aware of that as well. Thanks for keeping this in the spotlight.


----------



## ladylaw203

There are several out there scamming folks. I have an attorney friend doing pro bono work for two individuals and I am training a dog for one of them free. The dog was for an autistic child. All I can say is check with these "non profit" orgs very carefully. Many times that free dog is not free because they tell the recipients to go out and fund raise to pay for it. Then they take that money as payment as show it as a charitable donation to the org. Check with http://www.bbb.org and get the reports on these orgs. The salaries and money they take in will astound you...... If they are not registered with the BBB=RUN


----------



## ILGHAUS

I'm waiting to hear how the hearing went today.

I found another link to an older newspaper article from Jan. In this article is states that the "training" lasts for one week. So for a $17,000. donation this family received a dog that at least 7 experts said was not suitable for SD work and was a fear-biter and had only one week to work with the dog under guidance. 
Link to Newspaper 

Quote:
Family takes action after service-dog woes
By The Denver Post
Palm Beach Post Staff Writer
Monday, January 12, 2009

DENVER — _By selling his secret recipe of regular and sugar-free lemonade, 13-year-old Mark Rinkel raised enough money to get a service dog to help his little brother Jason cope with Type 1 diabetes.

But Mark says the dog he worked so hard to get did not detect serious changes in his brother's blood sugar, as was promised, and the dog also bit Jason's hand when he tried to pet him._


----------



## amjrchamberlain

Please do keep us updated.


----------



## ILGHAUS

Don't see anything new in the Docket Entries yet. 

Last entry...
06/23/2009 
Docket Entry: Counsel Status Hrng Scheduled 
Associated Events: 07/28/2009 , 13:30:00 - Counsel Status Hearing 

_*Counsel Status Hearing is for the Judge to find out where both sides stand and makes a decision on how to proceed._

The original charges were brought under the previous MO Attorney General Nixon but are continuing under the new Attorney General Chris Koster. The office is being represented by the team of: Stewart Freilich, Asst. Attorney General; Victoira Lautman, Asst. Attorney General; and Kristine Sonnett Kauflin, from the Attorney General's Office.


----------



## ILGHAUS

Associated Events: 07/28/2009 , 13:30:00 - Counsel Status Hearing 

Docket Entry: Counsel Status Hrng Scheduled 

Associated Events: 09/28/2009 , 13:30:00 - Counsel Status Hearing 

*Another Counsel Status Hearing on Sept. 28 * 

I heard _but nothing official to back it up _that

1) Two months given to allow State Attorney's Office time to process any new complaints and to wrap things up for a trial. This is a last chance for filing new complaints. 

2) HSP wanted to work out an agreement out of court but the SAO would not. 

Remember this is a Civil Trial. The option for a Criminal Trial to follow is still available.


----------

